# Just Dippin (Fresno C.A)



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

Located in Fresno California serving the whole central valley and anyone else interested in our services.. thanks to everyone here @ Lay It Low for the support..give us a call now.. open mon-sat 9am-6pm


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

new cell phone # for after business hours...call (559)790-8743 ask for Adrian.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lets see some work you guys done


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

x1000


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

x100


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

check out some of our work right here.

www.myspace.com/1stopautoshop


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

damn wrong code..give me a second


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

nice work right there


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 5 2007, 08:12 PM~8725676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT IN GOD'S NAME IS THAT??? THAT IS ONE OF THE SCARIEST THINGS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

So is Showtime outta biz or not?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 5 2007, 10:05 PM~8726712
> *WHAT IN GOD'S NAME IS THAT??? THAT IS ONE OF THE SCARIEST THINGS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


If this is your quality, then I don't think the owners of the '63 and '60 want their cars on your fliers.... especially since you didn't do those setups.... i think that '63 is VMAX?


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

the cars on that flyer were put on by a graphic designer,thats why we made a new one. i dont think he understood that those cars belong to somebody and people would be bothered by it. here is 1 of our setups, most recent. will post more stuff

here goes some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

whats special about that setup?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

whats special about that setup?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 6 2007, 08:53 AM~8728877
> *whats special about that setup?
> *


ITS NOT LEVEL, THATS PRETTY SPECIAL


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

THAT REAR END WAS ONLY POSTED FOR THE COIL OVER AND WISHBONE YOU HAVE TO POST THE BEFORE WE DIDNT CUT THIS CAR IT WAS DOOMED FROM THE GET YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND NOT EVERYONE IS WILLING TO BREAK BREAD LIKE THEY SHOULD THERES A LOT OF SHADY PEOPLE TRYING TO BUILD LOWS ON A THIGHT BUDGET YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET OUT HERE I CAN BUILD ANY CAR THAT MONEY CAN BUY HEY IM ALWAYS OPEN TO A CHALLENGE AS WELL


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WE DIDNT DO THE WACK ASS AUDIO WE ONLY DID THE INSTALL ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A CASE WHERE THE OWNER NEEDS TO STEP IT UP THAT SET UP IS A BASIC INSTALL WITH A LITTLE COLOR CORDINATION NOTHING SPECIAL BECAUSE THATS WHAT THE OWNER COULD AFFORD


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 10:20 AM~8729520
> *THAT REAR END WAS ONLY POSTED FOR THE COIL OVER AND WISHBONE YOU HAVE TO POST THE BEFORE WE DIDNT CUT THIS CAR IT WAS DOOMED FROM THE GET YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND NOT EVERYONE IS WILLING TO BREAK BREAD LIKE THEY SHOULD THERES A LOT OF SHADY PEOPLE TRYING TO BUILD LOWS ON A THIGHT BUDGET YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET OUT HERE I CAN BUILD ANY CAR THAT MONEY CAN BUY HEY IM ALWAYS OPEN TO A CHALLENGE AS WELL
> *


WELL THAT WISHBONE IS ONE OF THE SCARIEST THINGS IVE EVER SEEN IF YOU GONNA PUT SOMETHING LIKE THAT ON THE BACK OF THE CAR DONT PUT THE LIFTS ON THAT WAY NO ONE WILL EVER HAVE TO SEE IT. LOOKS LIKE SOME SHIT FANTASYCUSTOMS WOULD TURN OUT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

AND WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE BATTERY RACK? THE LEG ON THE RIGHT SIDE LOOKS LIKE BOX TUB AND ON THE LEFT IT A PIECE OF PLATE??? THATS SOME HACK SHIT RIGHT THERE..


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8732887
> *AND WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE BATTERY RACK? THE LEG ON THE RIGHT SIDE LOOKS LIKE BOX TUB AND ON THE LEFT IT A PIECE OF PLATE??? THATS SOME HACK SHIT RIGHT THERE..
> *


thats what i was thinking?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 09:20 AM~8729520
> *THAT REAR END WAS ONLY POSTED FOR THE COIL OVER AND WISHBONE YOU HAVE TO POST THE BEFORE WE DIDNT CUT THIS CAR IT WAS DOOMED FROM THE GET YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND NOT EVERYONE IS WILLING TO BREAK BREAD LIKE THEY SHOULD THERES A LOT OF SHADY PEOPLE TRYING TO BUILD LOWS ON A THIGHT BUDGET YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET OUT HERE I CAN BUILD ANY CAR THAT MONEY CAN BUY HEY IM ALWAYS OPEN TO A CHALLENGE AS WELL*


atleast he's backing his shit up, props for that


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

FIRST OF ALL ITS SAD THAT GROWN MEN HAVE SPEND THEM TIME CHOPPIN AWAY AT OTHER PEOPLES WORK AROUND HERE WE CALL THEM INTERNET THUGS HIMBONE WHO EVER THE HELL THAT IS IS COMING OFF AS A BIG HATER AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME THAT GREEN RACK WAS WELDED TO THE FRAME WITH SQUARE TUBING IF YOU KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT LIFTING A BURBAN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT IT AINT THE SAME AS A G OR H BODY THE FRAME IS OFF SET ON EACH SIDE AND THE FUEL TANK AS WELL AS LINES INTERFERE WITH THE SUPPORTS SO I HAD TO PUT THE POST DIAGNOL FROM EACH OTHER AND THE ANGLE WAS PUT ON FOR BALANCE SO THAT THE RACK WOULDNT SWAY DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU GET TO HATING I BET SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS YOUR SHIT FOR YOU AND IF YOUR WHO I THINK YOUR ARE IM SURE THATS THE CASE


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> the cars on that flyer were put on by a graphic designer,thats why we made a new one. i dont think he understood that those cars belong to somebody and people would be bothered by it. here is 1 of our setups, most recent. will post more stuff
> 
> here goes some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!
> 
> ...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

A s10 blazers frame is off set too and little room from show balls


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

blazers frame is off set 























5 20s on 72s


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 5 2007, 08:06 PM~8724958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you took that Monte off my website. www.hi-calibercustoms.com
You are not starting off very well.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 07:58 PM~8734422
> *FIRST OF ALL ITS SAD THAT GROWN MEN HAVE SPEND THEM TIME CHOPPIN AWAY AT OTHER PEOPLES WORK AROUND HERE WE CALL THEM INTERNET THUGS HIMBONE WHO EVER THE HELL THAT IS IS COMING OFF AS A BIG HATER AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME THAT GREEN RACK WAS WELDED TO THE FRAME WITH SQUARE TUBING IF YOU KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT LIFTING A BURBAN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT IT AINT THE SAME AS A G OR H BODY THE FRAME IS OFF SET ON EACH SIDE AND THE FUEL TANK AS WELL AS LINES INTERFERE WITH THE SUPPORTS SO I HAD TO PUT THE POST DIAGNOL FROM EACH OTHER AND THE ANGLE WAS  PUT ON FOR BALANCE SO THAT THE RACK WOULDNT SWAY DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU GET TO HATING I BET SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS YOUR SHIT FOR YOU AND IF YOUR WHO I THINK YOUR ARE IM SURE THATS THE CASE
> *


 I've never met HIMBONE but i've read several of his posts and seen his cars. He knows what he's talk'n about. The burban is not a good example of the work a trustworthy "1-stop-shop" would be putting out. I know it sounds like it. But, I'm not try'n to hate. You either need to post up some pics of more of your work that is really good. Or ,dont bother advertising on here until your really ready. All your doing is putting yourself on blast. There are too many folks on here that either expect bad ass work or do bad ass work. So, if you dont do bad ass work. Your not gonna fool anyone that you are.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> the cars on that flyer were put on by a graphic designer,thats why we made a new one. i dont think he understood that those cars belong to somebody and people would be bothered by it. here is 1 of our setups, most recent. will post more stuff
> 
> here goes some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!
> 
> ...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

for real have you seeen himbones rides at all??? all top notch shit and it dont help stealing cars from other peoples websites


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Whats the excuse for the "way too long" all thread on the tie downs?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Sep 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8734840
> *for real have you seeen himbones rides at all??? all top notch shit and it dont help stealing cars from other peoples websites
> *


He's not the first to try and claim that car. :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 6 2007, 08:38 PM~8734858
> *Whats the excuse for the "way too long" all thread on the tie downs?
> *


look to thin to


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Off set frame or not. I bet I could have done a way better job on that rack and I don't even have a shop.


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

Check it out im a customer and a close friend and i know this dude does good work... i cant speak for you but i know are cars are on hit..you shouldnt knock the shop till you peeped it out....Its easy for a hate too hate or co-sign someone lets see the poof him bone and if you aint himbone get off his DICK. Wut Aye-dawg, JUSTDIPPIN and im out.


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

DO YOU WANT PROPS ON YOUR WHIPS OR NOT THE PICS ARE ONLY EXAMPLES IM HELPING OUT THE OWNER BY SUPPORTING THEIR HOPPERS SOMEONE ELSE POST THIS SHIT THOUGH BUT I WILL RESPOND TO ALL CRITICISM I TAKE PRIDE WHEN I SEE VIDS OF MY HOPPER OR PICS ON ANYTHING AND TO THE OWNER OF THE S10 I POSTED EARLIER THAT I DIDNT DO THE AUDIO IN THIS CAR SO WHATS YOUR POINT THIS CAR ISNT A SHOW FULL CAR IT STILL HAD TO GO TO ENTERIOR AS WELL FROM WHAT THE OWNER TOLD ME YOUR S10 LOOKS COOL THOUGH PROPS BUT THOSE ARE WAY EASIER TO DO WE BRIDGE EM AT MY SHOP 4 LINK EM AND COIL OVER THE REAR THE ONLY POINT THAT I CAUGHT WAS THAT THESE PICS ARE NOTHING SPECIAL SO I WILL HAVE THE GRAPHIC DESIGHNER POST PICS OF ANY OF OUR PATICULAR WORK UPON REQUEST CHECK THIS THOUGH I DONT HAVE SHIT TO PROVE TO NONE OF YOU I BARELY STARTED DOCUMENTING MY WORK I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR YEARS I SPEACIALIZE IN LIFTING CARS THAT SHOULDNT NORMALY BE LIFTED BUT I AM WELL KNOWN IN MY TOWN FOR MY HOPPERS I USED RUN THESE STREETS THOUGH AND I DECIDED TO OPEN A SHOP I HAVE HOPPED AGAINST THE BEST OUT HERE IN THE PAST AND HAVE HAD MY FAIR SHARE OF WINS IM WELL RESPECTED YOU EITHER HATE ME OR LOVE ME BUT IM HERE FOR SUPPORT IF YOU AINT WITH IT THEN MISS ME I AINT HERE FOR WOLFING SO IF YOU FEEL YOU CAN DO BETTER THEN LETS SET SOMETHING UP I KNOW 
WHOS A FACTOR IN THIS BUIZ I STAY IN TUNE WITH ALL THE LATEST VIDEOS JUST LET IT BE KNOWN I WILL BE WELL KNOWN THROUGH OUT THE STATES SOON RESPECT IT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

LETS SEE YOUR HOPPERS I GOT THE 06 KING OF THE STREETS TROPHY FROM FRESNO SITTING IN MY GARAGE. WHERE WERE YOU?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Easy Boys....This site gets kinda hard on new poeple...But the way you did post up that wishbone ,looks unsafe.....But I'm not here to critisize. Good luck with your shop....And if you need some good equipment hit us up

Ron,BMH


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT I KNEW BLACK MAGIC DID YOUR CAR I AINT GOT NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THEM I KNOW I AINT ON THERE LEVEL YET!!!!!! BUT LIKE I SAID I AM GOING TO GET AT MY DUDE WHO POST THESE PICS SO DONT EVEN TRIP I NEVER ONCE CLAIMED THIS WAS TOP NOTCH SHIT BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED I CAN DO IT ALL NO DOUBT IM EVEN THINKING ABOUT COPING A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FACE HOPEFULLY IT CAN HANG WITH ALL THATS WEIGHT OUT THERE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 10:24 PM~8735305
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT I KNEW BLACK MAGIC DID YOUR CAR I AINT GOT NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THEM I KNOW I AINT ON THERE LEVEL YET!!!!!! BUT LIKE I SAID I AM GOING TO GET AT MY DUDE WHO POST THESE PICS SO DONT EVEN TRIP I NEVER ONCE CLAIMED THIS WAS TOP NOTCH SHIT BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED I CAN DO IT ALL  NO DOUBT IM EVEN THINKING ABOUT COPING A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FACE HOPEFULLY IT CAN HANG WITH ALL THATS  WEIGHT OUT THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I WAS POSTED ON CEDAR WITH THEM THANGS WAITING FOR THE REAL ACTION ASK ABOUT ME!!YO BLACK MAGIC IM GONNA NEED ONE OF THOOSE HONED OUT PISTONS I HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT ILL BE GETTING AT YOU GUYS OH AND ON THAT WISHBONE I PERSONALLY WOULD HAVE WENT ANOTHER ROUTE IF IT WAS MY CAR I JUST BUILD EM THE WAY THEY WANT LIKE I SAID NOT EVEYONE IS CAKED UP OUT HERE LIKE THEM VEGAS HIGH ROLLERZ


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WHAT UP JD THERE GONNA RESPECT FRESNO LIKE IT OR NOT MUCH LOVE FOR THE SUPPORT YOU NO HOW WE DO AYE DOG REPPIN THE TOWN AND JD TO THE FULL YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS " ITS NOTHIN TO A BOSS"


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>THATS JUST A LITTLE BIT OF WHAT JUST DIPPIN CAN DO </span>


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

THATS ALL BIG MOUTH HATERS WHO CANT EVEN BUILD THERE OWN CAR AND JOE THE SWITCHMAN IS OUT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: I will see u n the streets


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

COME SEE THE C.E.O


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2007, 12:01 PM~8728935
> *ITS NOT LEVEL, THATS PRETTY SPECIAL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

YEE HA


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: check it out homie, this is crome and paint, its all its fun and games, i'm out here representing fresno, just like u guys representing fresno.
you know me as juice and hydraulics. I will see you guys coming up this summer, my 2 caddilacs(not one...but 2), my station wagon, my cutlass,(red cutlass t-top) 
if it aint the cutlass, its the caddilac crusin'.
if anyone wanna come see me in a fleetwood, single or double, no weights in a trunk cruisin on a fuckin' freeway! 
but its all good. its all fun and games, just trying to put fresno on the map!


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I KNEW IT WAS YOU CUS I CHECKED YOUR PROFILE AND SEEN YOUR CUTTY I BEEN BORED DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING WORTH GETTING MY MONTE READY FOR LETS PUT FRESNO ON THE MAP ITS ALL FUN BUT NOT A GAME MORE LIKE A LIFESTYLE ITS TO DANGEROUS IN THE STREETZ TO BE A GAME ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOU THOUGH YOU MAKE IT FUN YOU CAN BE HELLA FUNNY SOMETIMES


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wasup homie, I didn't put down this year because I'd rather pay my house bills than my car. I got my two fleetwoods, my cutlass; my red one plus I got another cutlass fo' da streets and show bumper check it. 
plus my wagon fo' the show and streets.


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

DAMN WITH THAT ARSENAL YOU SHOULD BE DOIN THE DAMN THANG LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOMETHING MY MONTE TOOK THE SUMMER OFF TO GET A MAKE OVER IF YOU SAY YOU REP FRESNO THEN DONT TRIP BECAUSE THATS WHAT IM ALL ABOUT THE NO SO YOU MAY BE A RIVAL FROM THE PAST BUT IF YOU WANNA MAKE MONEY THEN IM WIT IT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

money makes the world goes round homeboy, gotta make that paper man.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8732887
> *AND WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE BATTERY RACK? THE LEG ON THE RIGHT SIDE LOOKS LIKE BOX TUB AND ON THE LEFT IT A PIECE OF PLATE??? THATS SOME HACK SHIT RIGHT THERE..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> > the cars on that flyer were put on by a graphic designer,thats why we made a new one. i dont think he understood that those cars belong to somebody and people would be bothered by it. here is 1 of our setups, most recent. will post more stuff
> >
> > here goes some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!
> >
> > ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 7 2007, 08:41 PM~8742747
> *:thumbsup: check it out homie, this is crome and paint, its all its fun and games, i'm out here representing fresno, just like u guys representing fresno.
> you know me as juice and hydraulics. I will see you guys coming up this summer, my 2 caddilacs(not one...but 2), my station wagon, my cutlass,(red cutlass t-top)
> if it aint the cutlass, its the caddilac crusin'.
> ...


fresnos already been put on the map bye juan chavoya aka twister! your a little late!


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WE KNOW WHAT THAT 64 DOES WE AINT HATING ON IT OL BOYZ HATING ON US WE SAW IT WHEN IT CAME TO FRESNO GET OFF HIS DICK WE AINT SAID 1 BAD THING ABOUT ANYONE CARS SO REALIZE WHOS THE HATERS AND WE ALL KNOW THAT TWISTER AND JUAN ARE LEGENDARY WE HAVE A BIGGER PICTURE IN MIND A MORE MAINSTREAM HOPPING INDUSTRY HERE IN THE TOWN LIKE IN THE LOWER CITYS IN CALI EVERYBODY NEEDS TO QUIT SIDE BUSTING FOR OTHER PEOPLE ESPECIALLY IF YOUR NOT FROM HERE WE DONT HATE WERE JUST THE MOST HATED ITS ALL ABOUT THE PAPER WITH US FUCK THE REST


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

Juan Chavoya is my homeboy I call him fat boy


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

A MUFFIN MAN WHEN WANT NOSE UP ELCO 2 MY MALIBU WAGON


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

MUFFIN MAN IS AT THE PARK RIGHT NOW GO GET EM JD


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 8 2007, 01:43 PM~8746520
> *A MUFFIN MAN WHEN WANT NOSE UP ELCO 2 MY MALIBU WAGON
> *



Whats up with the 64 wagon, Ive heard that it gets up perty good. have you done anything new to it?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 8 2007, 08:34 AM~8745254
> *fresnos already been put on the map bye juan chavoya aka twister! your a little late!
> *


like i said twister is the only name name comin out of fresno that i give a shit about!


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

THE 64 WAGON IS GETTING ALL CHROME UNDER FOR NEXT YEAR AND ITS GOING TO HOP AND DRIVE ON THE STREETS AND THE MALIBU IS GETTING A MAKEOVER THE 71 MIGHT BE SOLD THIS WEEK NOT TO SURE SO KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR BOTH CARS WHATS UP WITH UR 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

that sounds so sweet that you have such strong feelings for another man


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

wow,ive seen better work then that at ichbans site....and they where the worst for quite a while,you all should be proud


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 10 2007, 06:02 PM~8760684
> *like i said twister is the only name name comin out of fresno that i give a shit about!
> *


Orange Juice makin some noise in the 559 area reppin central cali fresno county commin out of Orange Cove LOL whats up 
Going to Vegas
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0
heres a couple of clips for dat ass
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDS1X2Snk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
Holla Black Magic 2 da fullest


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WEST COAST BITCH FUCK OFF HATER


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

WHAT UP ORANG JUICE YOUR TRUCK WAS LAUNCHING AT SHAKYS I HOPE YOU CAN TAKE OUT YOU KNOW WHO NEXT TIME AROUND GOOD LUCK AND GOOD LOOKIN 559 ALL DAY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8768284
> *WEST COAST BITCH FUCK OFF HATER
> *


lol....it was you talking bout internet thuggin wasnt it,I WOULD GET OFF THE NET AND GO PRACTICE DOING INSTALLS IF I WAS YOU!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 04:22 PM~8768451
> *lol....it was you talking bout internet thuggin wasnt it,I WOULD GET OFF THE NET AND GO PRACTICE DOING INSTALLS IF I WAS YOU!
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 11 2007, 03:56 PM~8768293
> *WHAT UP ORANG JUICE  YOUR TRUCK WAS LAUNCHING AT SHAKYS I HOPE YOU CAN TAKE OUT YOU KNOW WHO NEXT TIME AROUND GOOD LUCK AND GOOD LOOKIN 559 ALL DAY
> *


Shit u kno it brotha LOL u kno whats up


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I BACK MY SHIT UP I DONT AND HAVNT HATED ON ANYBODYS WORK OR RIDES SO FAR BUT YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE SPEAKIN YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA HOW REAL LOWRIDING IS IN THE WEST COAST STEP IT UP WEST COAST IS THE MECCA OF LOWRIDING AND IF ANYONE FEELS LIKE HATING LETS SET SOMETHING UP AND POST THE RESULTS ON LIL IF YOU CAN OUT DO ME I WILL RETIRE LET IT BE KNOWN WORLD WIDE THIS IS A CHALLENGE TO ANYONE WHO WISHES TO HATE WEST COAST FRESNO CALI 559


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

next summer,im looking to hit 60"+ ...im only hitting 40+ on stock rear arms ,and the car is daily driven with no major issues
eastcoast or not im doing things right for my first street hopper......
you wanna be a pro and and your post work like that ,you owned yourself!.....lol....i learned hydraulics on my own on the eastcoast no-hydraulic experience at all,nobody with hands on to learn from.....try and do what you do year after year all by yourself......its tough to stay motivated but i manage................your shit is ok,but def not professional.......


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I NEVER POSTED THOOSE PICS SOMEONE ELSE DID I ALLREADY SAID THEY WERE NOTHING SPECTACULAR BECAUSE THATS WHAT THE OWNERS WANTED I DONT CLAIM THEM AS TOP NOTCH WORK BUT I HAVE AND CAN DO ANY TYPE OF WORK AND TO MY TEAM HITTING 40 IS DOING BAD AND HITTING 60 WAS LIKE 05 FOR ME I HAVE BIGGER INCHES IN MIND I DO GIVE YOU PROPS FOR LEARNING THE TRADE ON YOUR OWN THOUGH I GOT ADDICTED TO HOPPING OFF THE BAT SO I HAVE A LOT OF BUILDS UNDER MY BELT AND OUT HERE IN FRESNO CALI WE DONT HAVE THE BEST RESOURCES LIKE DOWN SOUTH SO WE HAVE TO WORK HARDER FOR OURS JUST DIPPIN IS KNOWN FOR HOPPING MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE TO US THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A PRO HYDRAULIC INSTALLER UNLESS YOU GO TO COLLEGE SPECIFICALLY FOR THIS TRADE AND THAT SHIT DONT EXIST YOU MAY BE ABLE TO TAKE SOME HYDRAULIC ENGINEERING CLASES THATS ABOUT AS CLOSE AS IT GETS YOU FEEL ME


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

I NEVER POSTED THOOSE PICS SOMEONE ELSE DID I ALLREADY SAID THEY WERE NOTHING SPECTACULAR BECAUSE THATS WHAT THE OWNERS WANTED I DONT CLAIM THEM AS TOP NOTCH WORK BUT I HAVE AND CAN DO ANY TYPE OF WORK AND TO MY TEAM HITTING 40 IS DOING BAD AND HITTING 60 WAS LIKE 05 FOR ME I HAVE BIGGER INCHES IN MIND I DO GIVE YOU PROPS FOR LEARNING THE TRADE ON YOUR OWN THOUGH I GOT ADDICTED TO HOPPING OFF THE BAT SO I HAVE A LOT OF BUILDS UNDER MY BELT AND OUT HERE IN FRESNO CALI WE DONT HAVE THE BEST RESOURCES LIKE DOWN SOUTH SO WE HAVE TO WORK HARDER FOR OURS JUST DIPPIN IS KNOWN FOR HOPPING MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE TO US THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A PRO HYDRAULIC INSTALLER UNLESS YOU GO TO COLLEGE SPECIFICALLY FOR THIS TRADE AND THAT SHIT DONT EXIST YOU MAY BE ABLE TO TAKE SOME HYDRAULIC ENGINEERING CLASES THATS ABOUT AS CLOSE AS IT GETS YOU FEEL ME


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE REGAL DONE BY JUST DIPPIN FEATURED ON PLANET ASIA'S NEW VIDEO HAVIN THANGS WITH AYE DOG THE DRIVER HOW MANY OF YOU GOT YOUR WHIPS FEATURED IN VIDEOS 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PN2N8MPGGA


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

blah blah blah blah, you still suck,look at the work it speeks for itself...............if you posted it or not its still your "quality " craftsmanship coming out of your shop ......


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8774156
> *blah blah blah blah, you still suck,look at the work it speeks for itself...............if you posted it or not its still your "quality " craftsmanship coming out of your shop ......
> *


LET ME SEE SUM OF UR WORK AND AINT THAT A FUCKING BUICK BUY A REAL CAR NOT FAKEASS CADDY AND BET ITS A DOUBLE PUMP ONLY HITING 40 IT SHOULD BE HITTING 70 INCH SHOW SUM OF UR WORK :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8774112
> *CHECK OUT THE REGAL DONE BY JUST DIPPIN FEATURED ON PLANET ASIA'S NEW VIDEO HAVIN THANGS WITH AYE DOG THE DRIVER HOW MANY OF YOU GOT YOUR WHIPS FEATURED IN VIDEOS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PN2N8MPGGA
> *


NO MUSIC VIDEOS BUT MINE WAS ON KING OF CARS :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 12:28 PM~8774540
> *NO MUSIC VIDEOS BUT MINE WAS ON KING OF CARS :biggrin:
> *


YA BUT U WERENT ON UR SWITCH I SEEN RON WE HIT OUR OWN SWITCH


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8774608
> *YA BUT U WERENT ON UR SWITCH I SEEN RON WE HIT OUR OWN SWITCH
> *


well like i said before ill be coming thru in oct if you guys got impalas you want to nose up ill be on the switch, and i didnt see that regal doin much but bustin some 3's around corners :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 02:31 PM~8774554
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
> *


70+ tearing shit up.....fuckin love seeing that shit lookin good himbone


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thats oj with the monte from black magic?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 12 2007, 02:26 PM~8774531
> *LET ME SEE SUM OF UR WORK AND AINT THAT A FUCKING BUICK BUY A REAL CAR NOT FAKEASS CADDY AND BET ITS A DOUBLE PUMP ONLY HITING 40 IT SHOULD BE HITTING 70 INCH SHOW SUM OF UR WORK  :angry:
> *


haha yeah the roadmaster .....ive had all of a few months and i garantee you went back threw enuff of my posts to have seen some of my shit and know i have a double,however this is your team vs me....lol this my first attempt at building any car with intentions of it leaving the ground.....im not impressed with 40+thats why i gotta come here and learn from the pro's ie....black magic,prohopper mufasa and classic customs,they all have shared with and or inspired me in my next build,ill be happy with 60+ but thats really huge for up here maybe if i had a "TEAM"and a shop and parts easily available ,id be deep in the game!...but for now ima newb with 40+ ........well shit, maybe thats enuff to open a shop huh?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 01:13 PM~8774927
> *well like i said before ill be coming thru in oct if you guys got impalas you want to nose up ill be on the switch, and i didnt see that regal doin much but bustin some 3's around corners :uh:
> *


I WONT HAVE MY 64 IMPALA DONE TILL AFTER OCT BUT ILL BE READY BY NEW YEARS


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 12 2007, 02:14 PM~8775470
> *haha yeah the roadmaster .....ive had all of a few months and i garantee you went back threw enuff of my posts to have seen some of my shit and know i have a double,however this is your team vs me....lol  this my first attempt at building any car with intentions of it leaving the ground.....im not impressed with 40+thats why i gotta come here and learn from the pro's ie....black magic,prohopper mufasa and classic customs,they all have shared with and or inspired me in my next build,ill be happy with 60+ but thats really huge for up here maybe if i had a "TEAM"and a shop and parts easily available ,id be deep in the game!...but for now ima newb with 40+ ........well shit, maybe thats enuff to open a shop  huh?
> *


I WUZ JUS LIKE U I LEARD HOW 2 DO THIS SHIT ALL BY SELF NO ONE TO TELL ME WHAT 2 DO AND MY FIRST CUTTY HIT 35INCH SINGLE PUMP AND THAT WUZ BAK IN 99 WHEN I WUZ 15 YEARS OLD


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i just bought my first new set up here on layitlow just months ago,now im building a new modded frame .........i have 4 pumps and 6 batts in my trunk....next season i will have a double pistons to the nose and 14 batts......i have high hopes but dont know how to estimate the hop so i say 60+ i know its gonna be more though...im gonna do some 30" telescopics out back too.


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

RESPECT THE MAN HE TAUGHT ME A LOT OF WHAT I KNOW BETWEEN THE TWO OF US WE HAVE PUT IN SOME MAJOR WORK IN THE PAST


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 12 2007, 09:48 AM~8773915
> *I NEVER POSTED THOOSE PICS SOMEONE ELSE DID I ALLREADY SAID THEY WERE NOTHING SPECTACULAR BECAUSE THATS WHAT THE OWNERS WANTED I DONT CLAIM THEM AS TOP NOTCH WORK BUT I HAVE AND CAN DO ANY TYPE OF WORK
> *




i see it like this homie, you did the job and even if its low end work due to a cheap customer the end result is still on you. its like me i detail cars around fresno and surrounding areas. if i went and cut and polished a ride and left all the swirl marks just because the customer couldnt pay for me to take them out. the end result still reflects on my work. if a customer cant pay to do the job right i dont accept the job cause after its all said and done the work still reflects on me. now i know you said you can do anything money can pay for and thats cool but, im just saying i wouldnt be to proud of those low end jobs and have them posted where a potential customer may see them. dont take this as hating cause im not.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 12 2007, 04:40 PM~8775690
> *i see it like this homie, you did the job and even if its low end work due to a cheap customer the end result is still on you. its like me i detail cars around fresno and surrounding areas. if i went and cut and polished a ride and left all the swirl marks just because the customer couldnt pay for me to take them out. the end result still reflects on my work. if a customer cant pay to do the job right i dont accept the job cause after its all said and done the work still reflects on me. now i know you said you can do anything money can pay for and thats cool but, im just saying i wouldnt be to proud of those low end jobs and have them posted where a potential customer may see them. dont take this as hating cause im not.
> *


thank you thats exatly what i was trying to say


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

SOMEONE PLEASE CHANGE THE SUBJECT ALLREADY THAT WORK DOESNT DEFY ME SO PUT IT TO REST I WOULD RATHER FOCUS ON MY HOPPERS INSTEAD GOOD LUCK HATING ON THOOSE PENCHE ****** CONNECT -TION


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 12 2007, 01:40 PM~8775690
> *i see it like this homie, you did the job and even if its low end work due to a cheap customer the end result is still on you. its like me i detail cars around fresno and surrounding areas. if i went and cut and polished a ride and left all the swirl marks just because the customer couldnt pay for me to take them out. the end result still reflects on my work. if a customer cant pay to do the job right i dont accept the job cause after its all said and done the work still reflects on me. now i know you said you can do anything money can pay for and thats cool but, im just saying i wouldnt be to proud of those low end jobs and have them posted where a potential customer may see them. dont take this as hating cause im not.
> *



x2  

Even tho you post (here goes some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!)

I wouldnt be so bold.


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

POST SOME PICS ROOK


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 11:31 AM~8774554
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8774608
> *YA BUT U WERENT ON UR SWITCH I SEEN RON WE HIT OUR OWN SWITCH
> *


It aint the person hittin the switch its the car


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 12:13 PM~8774927
> *well like i said before ill be coming thru in oct if you guys got impalas you want to nose up ill be on the switch, and i didnt see that regal doin much but bustin some 3's around corners :uh:
> *


Damn BLACK MAGIC REPPIN HARD call me up himbone ill be there to back u up. Spenca justdippin but gotta repp no hard feeling


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 12 2007, 02:59 PM~8776230
> *It aint the person hittin the switch its the car
> *


not true! an inexperienced switchman can make a big difference in the performance of a hopper. the switchman has to know when exactly to hit the switch,especially when dealing with a setup that needs fine tuning.


----------



## Dose One (Sep 7, 2007)

whats up ? im the one that designed the flyers you guys were crying about.i tought the owners would be honored not upset.sounds like a bunch of haters in this bitch. something im against.go drink your haterades and choke on something. im out !! 

p.s Adrian keep doin ya thang boy...you a real one out here. keep calling theese haterz out and until they out hop you...fuck em!


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

Man this old bullshit bout some work. mutha fucka lets see you post some work on this bitch. Its like this JUST DIPPIN been making hoppers for the valley. If you got beef or want to test the crew PULL IT UP or SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! Real talk man All this talk is cheap bring that shit to the hood will line em up and shut em down like we been....hahahaaha Haters, Aye dawg & Joe Man shut the door on these haters. this is wut they want online gangsters like i said fuck the typing lets build................................Erniethisle and im out this bitch--------> :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dose One_@Sep 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8776548
> *whats up ? im the one that designed the flyers you guys were crying about.i tought the owners would be honored not upset.sounds like a bunch of haters in this bitch. something im against.go drink your haterades and choke on something. im out !!
> 
> p.s Adrian keep doin ya thang boy...you a real one out here. keep calling theese haterz out and until they out hop you...fuck em!
> *


 he keeps making new names and pretends to be someone else!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

THATS REAL DOG BUT THIS SHIT IS ONLY BRINGING US PUBLICITY SO I DONT MIND CHECK THE # OF VIEWS THIS SILLY ASS CAT IS ALL THE WAY IN NY SO HE AINT NOSING UP SHIT GET EM DOSE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 12 2007, 08:21 PM~8777223
> *THATS REAL DOG BUT THIS SHIT IS ONLY BRINGING US PUBLICITY SO I DONT MIND CHECK THE # OF VIEWS  THIS SILLY ASS CAT IS ALL THE WAY IN NY SO HE AINT NOSING UP SHIT GET EM DOSE
> *


 :biggrin: get me dose!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

dont get mad guys im just fuckin with ya


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

but that wishbone does look like ass,and it wouldnt hurt to fully weld the rack corners


----------



## Dose One (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 12 2007, 05:26 PM~8777269
> *:biggrin: get me dose!
> *



you hating little punk! why the fuck would a grown ass man go out of his way to make another account?? just to talk shit, we dont play those games out here in fresno i dont know where your from,but you guys go out of your way to hate on folks,shits disgusting!look me up if you still convinced im adrian you sissy, and anyone else who sits here and hates . adrian does nothing but give props and respect to folks in this line of work.maybe some of you should try doing the same!!


look me up: 

www.myspace.com/josuegrafx


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dose One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:30 PM~8777724
> *you hating little punk! why the fuck would a grown ass man go out of his way to make another account?? just to talk shit, we dont play those games out here in fresno i dont know where your from,but you guys go out of your way to hate on folks,shits disgusting!look me up if you still convinced im adrian you sissy, and anyone else who sits here and hates . adrian does nothing but give props and respect to folks in this line of work.maybe some of you should try doing the same!!
> look me up:
> 
> ...


step your game up and maybe you can do some big things :0 ....but for now your tuff guy over the net and you can quit that shit ,but if you ever in ny look me up homie  adrian or whoever you are ,your butt hurt cuz you got a lack of confidence in your work thats why you so scarred and defensive over a little critisism.........im done with you all ill let your work speak for itself..some of the work aint that bad but id expect more from a shop and all i can do is judge from the pics that were posted here....me ima little pee on in the world of hydos never claimed to be more than a rider but my workmanship is 100%....well,90% but thats cool i can admit it....good luck on puttin fresno on the map!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll give you an example of giving a customer what they pay for. This is my buddies truck I did last year. It's a peice of shit mazda mini truck. He had all old used up equipment and no money. He traded me a broken plasma cutter for me to bulid him a rack. Now, even though I used spare metal and his "junk" parts and some stuff that I had laying around. I was still able to do a decent job on the rack. His plan was to get the hydros working good enough to be able to drive the truck to and from shops and around his house when he needed to move it. So, he was planning to bring it back at some point with new stuff after it was painted and shit. The truck, the pumps, the batteries all look like shit. But the work I did looks :thumbsup: . I take that aproach at all times. It doesn't matter what the customer pays. If you accept the job. Do it right. 

The truck








the rack








rack & settup installed


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

LETS LET THE VIEWERS JUDGE WHO DOES BETTER WORK


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lets see them telescopic upper control arms


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 12:31 PM~8774554
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
> *


Ahhhwww...Shit had all the Black Magic shit on bumper......Tite ass vid. Jimmy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 01:30 AM~8779560
> *Ahhhwww...Shit had all the Black Magic shit on bumper......Tite ass vid. Jimmy
> *


word! :0


----------



## Dose One (Sep 7, 2007)

LETS SEE THEM GREEN BACKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

people are always gonna talk maybe we ll see ny against cali n west coasters we d shut em down but only the measuring stick knows 4 sho nah fuck that we started this shit n we are always gonna lock it down with all do respect ****** no one knows who you r weres your pics i keep hearing about your roadmaster but i dont see nothing here on the forum pics pleaze we put 22s on those things and call em scrapers get at cali wen u got some real shit until then dont keep trying to put people on blast much respect n get at me w those pics peace  stay up just dippin


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8789624
> *people are always gonna talk maybe we ll see ny against cali n west coasters we d shut em down but only the measuring stick knows 4 sho nah fuck that we started this shit n we are always gonna lock it down with all do respect ****** no one knows who you r weres your pics i keep hearing about your roadmaster but i dont see nothing here on the forum pics pleaze we put 22s on those things and call em scrapers get at cali wen u got some real shit until then dont keep trying to put people on blast  much respect n get at me w those pics peace  stay up just dippin
> *


me,fuck you callin me out for?.....fuck, you wanna see my ride ill show you,its a stock roadmaster with 4 pumps 6 batts,lifts lays 3 wheels and hops around 40".....;.but the diff is that i dont roll a "crew," i dont claim a "shop".all my metal is cut with a 4" angle grinder and welded with a lincoln arc welder,and done completely by myself....nope no "crew"fuck im not claiming to do the best installs but i wouldnt do something im ashamed to show......i got this car in april and got my kit in march,got my shit lifted and did all this on a hella budget within 2 months......first car lifted outside of fwd cars ive done,i aint mad ,atleast im chillen on the eastcoast doing my own damn thing ,yall got competitions as well as mad parts and info available to you at the drop of a dime ,try that shit on the east coast,it aint so easy  i dont have any pics on my computer but im sure ill find a few..........i have no hoping or 3 wheeling pics cuz i dont have anyone to take pics for me but there are several people on this board that will back me on my 40+ i have no reason to lie..im ashamed of 40" ive only been in the game for 2-3 years....so thats cool with me,


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 14 2007, 08:02 AM~8789624
> *people are always gonna talk maybe we ll see ny against cali n west coasters we d shut em down but only the measuring stick knows 4 sho nah fuck that we started this shit n we are always gonna lock it down with all do respect ****** no one knows who you r weres your pics i keep hearing about your roadmaster but i dont see nothing here on the forum pics pleaze we put 22s on those things and call em scrapers get at cali wen u got some real shit until then dont keep trying to put people on blast  much respect n get at me w those pics peace  stay up just dippin
> *


you get that back in action? .... im takin the training wheels off the 63 to go to sac :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my "build"
not much but this all i got  i got the car for 1800 and the hydos for 1800 as well  
where i bought the set up


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: wuzzz up this is JUICE IT HYRDOS IN DA MUTHAFUKKINNNNNN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 12 2007, 01:25 PM~8775558
> *I WUZ JUS LIKE U I LEARD HOW 2 DO THIS SHIT ALL BY SELF NO ONE TO TELL ME WHAT 2 DO AND MY FIRST CUTTY HIT 35INCH SINGLE PUMP AND THAT WUZ BAK IN 99 WHEN I WUZ 15 YEARS OLD
> *




WHEN YALL GOING TO NOSE IT UP WITH THE ELCO FROM BLVD KINGS???????

I GOT HIS BACK WITH THE WAGON!! YALL NO WHAT IT DOES.. WE BROKE YALL OF B4.. AND WE CAN DO IT AGAIN.. IF YALL GOT ANY BIGG BODYS COME SEE ME.. I GOT A FLEETWOOD TOO!!!!! THE WHITE ONE ON KINGS FUCKIN UP EVEYONE..EVERYONE SCARRED TO HIT DA SWITCH.. HAHAHAHA

I YEA.. DA HOMIE WIT DA BLUE TRUCK DIDNT DO NOTHIN WHEN I PULLED UP ON ON HIM ON KINGS.. SO COME ON NOW!!!!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 5 2007, 08:12 PM~8725676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WUT THE FUKKKK IS DAT..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8799337
> *WUT THE FUKKKK IS DAT..
> *



DEATH TRAP :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 12 2007, 03:20 PM~8776385
> *not true! an inexperienced switchman can make a big difference in the performance of a hopper. the switchman has to know when exactly to hit the switch,especially when dealing with a setup that needs fine tuning.
> *


the best switchman in the world could only do so much MY NEPHEW AND BRO SMACK THAT A$$ WITH O.J SEE YOU ALL IN VAGAS THE AFTER HOP THAT IS NOSE UP


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 08:17 PM~8799328
> *
> I YEA.. DA HOMIE WIT DA BLUE TRUCK DIDNT DO NOTHIN WHEN I PULLED UP ON ON HIM ON KINGS.. SO COME ON NOW!!!!!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Aye Jucie it are talking about Just Dippin Blue Truck??????


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 14 2007, 08:31 AM~8789783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuck it..I'll give Newyork some props for this one :thumbsup: 

Bottom line is this...Dont matter if your from Cali or not. You either do good work or not.


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

Cause Just Dippin got two trucks s-10 and a siverado? so holla........


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 09:17 PM~8799328
> *WHEN YALL GOING TO NOSE IT UP WITH THE ELCO FROM BLVD KINGS???????
> 
> I GOT HIS BACK WITH THE WAGON!! YALL NO WHAT IT DOES.. WE BROKE YALL OF B4.. AND WE CAN DO IT AGAIN.. IF YALL GOT ANY BIGG BODYS COME SEE ME.. I GOT A FLEETWOOD TOO!!!!! THE WHITE ONE ON KINGS FUCKIN UP EVEYONE..EVERYONE SCARRED TO HIT DA SWITCH.. HAHAHAHA
> ...


WELL UR WAGON BETTER BE READY WITH CHROME AN PAINT LIKE U SAY CAUSE IMA CUM BUST THAT ASS REALLY SOON NOT CADDYS BUT UR WAGON AND GET THOSE SPIDERWEBS OFF OF IT CAUSE I DID CALL OUT THE ELCO AND SAID TO WAIT TILL NEXT SUMMER :angry:


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

"Whats that sound like?" OH Its sound like ass whipin being handed out....hahahah


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8799328
> *WHEN YALL GOING TO NOSE IT UP WITH THE ELCO FROM BLVD KINGS???????
> 
> I GOT HIS BACK WITH THE WAGON!! YALL NO WHAT IT DOES.. WE BROKE YALL OF B4.. AND WE CAN DO IT AGAIN.. IF YALL GOT ANY BIGG BODYS COME SEE ME.. I GOT A FLEETWOOD TOO!!!!! THE WHITE ONE ON KINGS FUCKIN UP EVEYONE..EVERYONE SCARRED TO HIT DA SWITCH.. HAHAHAHA
> ...


SET UP A DATE FOR THIS & "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE THERE 2 FILM THE SHIT!!! WE WILL SEE WHO'S SHIT DUZ WHAT.... VIDEOS DON'T LIE!!! WE WANNA FILM WHAT THE 559 HAS TO BRING TO THE TABLE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 16 2007, 12:32 AM~8800139
> *SET UP A DATE FOR THIS & "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE THERE 2 FILM THE SHIT!!! WE WILL SEE WHO'S SHIT DUZ WHAT.... VIDEOS DON'T LIE!!! WE WANNA FILM WHAT THE 559 HAS TO BRING TO THE TABLE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN IT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

IF POSSIBLE.... AS SOON AS U FIND OUT WHEN & WHERE!!???!! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

WILL DO GOOD LOOKIN ON TRYING TO HELP OUT FRESNO GET SOME SHINE........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 15 2007, 10:31 PM~8799864
> *the best switchman  in the world could only do so much  MY NEPHEW AND BRO SMACK THAT A$$ WITH O.J SEE YOU ALL IN VAGAS THE AFTER HOP THAT IS NOSE UP
> *


so whos hittin it in vegas then???? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 16 2007, 01:48 AM~8799958
> *Fuck it..I'll give Newyork some props for this one :thumbsup:
> 
> Bottom line is this...Dont matter if your from Cali or not. You either do good work or not.
> *


thank you homie :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erniethisle_@Sep 15 2007, 10:50 PM~8800199
> *WILL DO GOOD LOOKIN ON TRYING TO HELP OUT FRESNO GET SOME SHINE........
> *


THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erniethisle_@Sep 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8799893
> *Aye Jucie it are talking about Just Dippin Blue Truck??????
> *


the blue silverado...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 15 2007, 11:03 PM~8800028
> *WELL UR WAGON BETTER BE READY WITH CHROME AN PAINT LIKE U SAY CAUSE IMA CUM BUST THAT ASS  REALLY SOON NOT CADDYS BUT UR WAGON AND GET THOSE SPIDERWEBS OFF OF IT CAUSE I DID CALL OUT THE ELCO AND SAID TO WAIT TILL NEXT SUMMER :angry:
> *



well get down for next summer for sure.. o yea.. make sure we hit up cali life vid to get this on tape... come to my hood or we can go to urs.. no matter ant no thang but a chickin wang..


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 16 2007, 07:40 PM~8804717
> *well get down for next summer for sure.. o yea.. make sure we hit up cali life vid to get this on tape... come to my hood or we can go to urs.. no matter ant no thang but a chickin wang..
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO FILMING THIS SHIT!!! Y WAIT TIL NEXT SUMMER??? LET'S GET READY 2 RUMBLE!!! LOL :biggrin: 

CALI LIFE VIDEOS REPPIN THA "559"
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 16 2007, 07:40 PM~8804717
> *well get down for next summer for sure.. o yea.. make sure we hit up cali life vid to get this on tape... come to my hood or we can go to urs.. no matter ant no thang but a chickin wang..
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO FILMING THIS SHIT!!! Y WAIT TIL NEXT SUMMER??? LET'S GET READY 2 RUMBLE!!! LOL :biggrin: 

"CALI LIFE VIDEOS" REPPIN THA "559"
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

Aye Squiz it you aint never pull up on me hommie i seen you staring like you wanted my number or something hahahah but naw we dont get down like that over here in Just Dippin. i know you dont call your self a hopper and trying to hop against a silverado cause if that was the case. i could of came home and grabbed my low low hommie. You just have that old wagon ready cause your bout too get spank on video son.........Oh dont forget too add that chrome and paint you talk about......funny Dude....


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 16 2007, 12:06 AM~8800233
> *so whos hittin it in vegas then???? :biggrin:
> *


the same person that hopped urs in san mateo by the best hes talking about ronn shit i cant even get grass hoppers to hopp LOL jk u kno


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

JUST DIPPIN


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by erniethisle_@Sep 17 2007, 03:47 PM~8810816
> *Aye Squiz it you aint never pull up on me hommie i  seen you staring like you wanted my number or something hahahah but naw we dont get down like that over here in Just Dippin. i know you dont call your self a hopper and trying to hop against a silverado cause if that was the case. i could of came home and grabbed my low low hommie. You just have that old wagon ready cause your bout too get spank on video son.........Oh dont forget too add that chrome and paint you talk about......funny Dude....
> *



BEEN HAVING CHROME N PAINT..... YALL MAKE ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 











WE WILL BE THERE WHEN THE SHIT GOES DOWN!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

chrome & paint is hella 2 face


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 25 2007, 10:38 AM~8866570
> *chrome & paint is hella 2 face
> *


 :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

:machinegun: :angel:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 09:07 PM~8779389
> *lets see them telescopic upper control arms
> *


X12646546787564867674654867


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

THOOSE UPPERS WILL BE OUT IN THE SUMMER OF 07


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN #1 IN FRESNO THE MOST ACTIVE COMPETITORS TO EVER HIT THE STREETS OF THE NO


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop+Sep 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8889905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IVE NEVER SEEN YOU AT SHOWS, WHAT CARS DO YOU TAKE TO SHOWS?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

MAN THIS LIKE A "SOAP OPERA". WHATS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

good shit huh!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 1 2007, 01:12 PM~8908344
> *MAN THIS LIKE A "SOAP OPERA". WHATS NEXT :biggrin:
> *



like sand through an hour glass........ :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 1 2007, 12:27 PM~8908017
> *MAYBE SUMMER OF '08?
> IVE NEVER SEEN YOU AT SHOWS, WHAT CARS DO YOU TAKE TO SHOWS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD ONE


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

OOPPS YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN SUMMER OF 2008


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

MI JENTE KNOWS WHO I AM


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

who won king of the streets


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

HEY JOHN MUCH LOVE HOMIE FOR LOOKING OUT YOU NO HOW WE DO IT!!!! I NOTICE THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE TALK A LOT OF SHIT HERE BUT I DONT SEE THAT REASON WHY,SOME OF YOU ARE NEW AT THIS AND ARE TRYING HARD AT GETTING BETTER AT IT AND SOME JUST TALK SHIT BECAUSE THEIR SHIT GOT DONE BY A PERSON THAT IS WELL KNOW IN THE CIRCUIT EXAMPLE (JOHN,RON,MANDO,ETC,ETC) MY POINT IS THIS DONT TALK SHIT IF YOU CAN BACK IT UP,GO HOME DO YOUR HOMEWORK,SERVE MOTHERFUCKERS AND WALK AWAY LIKE REAL PLAYER DONT BE A BITCH WHEN YOU GET SPANK AND STAR MAKING EXCUSES THAT YOUR PUMP THIS OR THAT BE REAL


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

NOTE: NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY OUT THERE ON THIS SITE BUT YOU NEED TO GET YOU STRIPES TO BE OUT THERE AND GET RECOGNIZE . 1 STOP SHOP GOOD LUCK OUT THERE PRACTICE TAKES PERFECTION. 2


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Oct 23 2007, 01:11 AM~9063375
> *HEY JOHN MUCH LOVE HOMIE FOR LOOKING OUT YOU NO HOW WE DO IT!!!! I NOTICE THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE TALK A LOT OF SHIT HERE BUT I DONT SEE THAT REASON WHY,SOME OF YOU ARE NEW AT THIS AND ARE TRYING HARD AT GETTING BETTER AT IT AND SOME JUST TALK SHIT BECAUSE THEIR SHIT GOT DONE BY A PERSON THAT IS WELL KNOW IN THE CIRCUIT EXAMPLE (JOHN,RON,MANDO,ETC,ETC) MY POINT IS THIS DONT TALK SHIT IF YOU CAN BACK IT UP,GO HOME DO YOUR HOMEWORK,SERVE  MOTHERFUCKERS AND WALK AWAY LIKE REAL PLAYER DONT BE A BITCH WHEN YOU GET SPANK AND STAR MAKING EXCUSES THAT YOUR PUMP THIS OR THAT BE REAL
> *


you talk to much.. :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

FUCK!!! I ALMOST FORGOT SPECIAL SHOUT OUT TO MY CAR TWISTER YOUR A BAD ASS DANCER MUTHERFUCKER IS GETTING THE KING TREATMENT SITTING IN MY GARAGE ON THE RED CARPET :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

MUD HOPPER???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 1 2007, 01:12 PM~8908344
> *MAN THIS LIKE A "SOAP OPERA". WHATS NEXT :biggrin:
> *


for reals


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 07:19 AM~8728636
> *some pictures for the haterz! hate on this!
> 
> 
> ...


hate on what? at least clean the acid off the sides of the battery


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

This is the pic I was looking for. Who the fuck did this Upper link?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Oct 26 2007, 09:19 AM~9088576
> *This is the pic I was looking for. Who the fuck did this Upper link?
> 
> *



the shop this thread is about!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Jeez I just skimmed thru the thread now, I dunno Im not hating but wow. That shit is just wrong and unsafe.

Its only a matter of time before some innocent people get killed from an unsafe vehicle on the road.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Oct 26 2007, 09:39 AM~9088717
> *Jeez I just skimmed thru the thread now, I dunno Im not hating but wow. That shit is just wrong and unsafe.
> 
> Its only a matter of time before some innocent people get killed from an unsafe vehicle on the road.
> *


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Oct 27 2007, 12:52 AM~9094057
> *
> *


you must no shit because you dont even need to put a makeshift wishbone it only helps but is not neccessary this one was only put to help control rear end shift if was ever to fail well guess what its stock again so f*** off


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Actaully if you remove the panhard bar thw wishbone is needed to kept the rear tracking center. otherwise it would be unsafe and hard to control.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Where are some fucking pics of what you've done?

You fucking suck!!!! I don't see anything but JUNK!!!!

You're always trying to sell something. You're a JOKE!

And don't TYPE IN ALL CAPS YOU FUCKING DUMB ASS!!!!! No one else does that shit!

Where the hell are those Telescoping uppers, you've had several post about them, but can't fucking show us anything about them!!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9097919
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Oct 27 2007, 07:02 PM~9097439
> *Where are some fucking pics of what you've done?
> 
> You fucking suck!!!! I don't see anything but JUNK!!!!
> ...


FIRST OF ALL FUCK YOU I BET YOUR A STAIGHT BITCH CUS NOBODY SHOULD BE WOLFING ON OTHER PEOPLES WORK OVER THE ENTERNET LIKE YOU ARE YO KNOW WHAT FUCK LOWRIDING I'LL TELL YOU WHAT I REALLY SPECIALIZE IN LAYING SUCKER ASS FOOLS LIKE YOU DOWN JUST ASK OL BOY CHROME AND PAINT HE KNOWS HOW I GET DOWN FUCK WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT COME SEE ME YOU PUNK OR BETTER YET LET ME KNOW WHAT TOWN YOUR FROM FRESNO DONT RIDE NOBODYS DICK AND YOU HATE IT KEEP WORSHIPING SOMETHING YOULL NEVER ACCOMPLISH THIS SHITS ALLREADY OLD TO ME IT AINT MY WHOLE LIFE ITS A SMALL PART YOU GUYS ARE LAY IT LOW LOSERS ON THIS SHIT ALL DAY I ONLY REPLIE TO WEENIES LIKE YOU YOUR A JOKE YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA HOW I REALLY GET DOWN CHECK YOURSELF WE DONT PLAY OUT HERE


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9097919
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


AND YOU DO YOU THINK YOUR CUTE WITH THESE LITTLE CHARACTERS LET ME KNOW HOW YOU REALLY FEEL AND WE CAN SO SOMETHING ABOUT IT YOU AINT HARD TO FIND YOU MOFOS BETTER LEARN SOME RESPECT BEFORE I SET SOME EXAMPLES


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 30 2007, 06:33 PM~9117701
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *




YOU THINK YOUR CUTE OR WHAT A :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K YOU GET THEM 5.20S ON A RIDE YET? I CAN SCORE A FEW MORE SETS IF YOU KNOW OF ANYBODY.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm going to put them on my LAC


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 30 2007, 06:45 PM~9117800
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'm going to put them on my LAC
> *


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Oct 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9117548
> *FIRST OF ALL FUCK YOU I BET YOUR A STAIGHT BITCH CUS NOBODY SHOULD BE WOLFING ON OTHER PEOPLES WORK OVER THE ENTERNET LIKE YOU ARE YO KNOW WHAT FUCK LOWRIDING I'LL TELL YOU WHAT I REALLY SPECIALIZE IN LAYING SUCKER ASS FOOLS LIKE YOU DOWN  JUST ASK OL BOY CHROME AND PAINT HE KNOWS HOW I GET DOWN FUCK WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT COME SEE ME YOU PUNK OR BETTER YET LET ME KNOW WHAT TOWN YOUR FROM FRESNO DONT RIDE NOBODYS DICK AND YOU HATE IT KEEP WORSHIPING SOMETHING YOULL NEVER ACCOMPLISH THIS SHITS ALLREADY OLD TO ME IT AINT MY WHOLE LIFE ITS A SMALL PART YOU GUYS ARE LAY IT LOW LOSERS ON THIS SHIT ALL DAY I ONLY REPLIE TO WEENIES LIKE YOU YOUR A JOKE YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA HOW I REALLY GET DOWN CHECK YOURSELF WE DONT PLAY OUT HERE
> *


Why the fuck can't you show any GOOD work you've done?
You only show SHIT work!
You have no proof of anything!!!! :yessad: 
Always trying to sell (scam) something!!!! :uh: 

You FUCKING suck!!!!


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

AND nobody on here respects your Dumb Ass!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

LET'S JUST GET OUR RIDES TOGETHER & NOSE EM' UP!!! NO SHIT TALKING!!!

~CALI LIFE VIDEOS~

REPPIN' THAT "559"!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Oct 31 2007, 05:50 PM~9126095
> *AND nobody on here respects your Dumb Ass!
> *


FUCK WORK ITS PERSONAL NOW QUIT HIDING BEHIND A COMPUTER YOU PUSSY


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^I was just stating the facts!

I said what everyone else wanted to say!

And you know I'm right!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

IS THIS AN OTHER SOAP OPERA :0


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

ITS THE WAY YOU SAID IT WAS DISRESPECTFULL AND I DONT TAKE THAT LIKELY IM SERIOUS ABOUT THAT TYPE SHIT IF I DISAGREE WITH SOMEONE WORK I DONT OR WOULDNT DISRESPECT THEM IN ANY WAY SEE IM FROM THESE STREETS THE REAL WORLD WHERE THAT TYPE OF STUFF IS IMPORTANT NOT TO DO YOU OR ANY BODY ON THIS FORUM WOULDNT BE ABLE TO FIND ONE BAD REMARK I MADE AGAINST ANOTHER PERSON WORK AND I DONT AGREE WITH ALL OF IT BUT I DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT YOU SEE BECAUSE I HAVE RESPECT LEARN IT YOU MAY THINK ITS FUN AND GAMES BUT ITS NOT WHAT TOWN ARE YOU FROM ANYWAYS (BORGERDING) GET REAL DOG


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

I have respect.

It's just that you say all this and that, and have no proof. 

No Pics= No Proof

You say you do all this GOOD work, but only post crap pics.

I'm done.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8734422
> *FIRST OF ALL ITS SAD THAT GROWN MEN HAVE SPEND THEM TIME CHOPPIN AWAY AT OTHER PEOPLES WORK AROUND HERE WE CALL THEM INTERNET THUGS HIMBONE WHO EVER THE HELL THAT IS IS COMING OFF AS A BIG HATER AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME THAT GREEN RACK WAS WELDED TO THE FRAME WITH SQUARE TUBING IF YOU KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT LIFTING A BURBAN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT IT AINT THE SAME AS A G OR H BODY THE FRAME IS OFF SET ON EACH SIDE AND THE FUEL TANK AS WELL AS LINES INTERFERE WITH THE SUPPORTS SO I HAD TO PUT THE POST DIAGNOL FROM EACH OTHER AND THE ANGLE WAS  PUT ON FOR BALANCE SO THAT THE RACK WOULDNT SWAY DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU GET TO HATING I BET SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS YOUR SHIT FOR YOU AND IF YOUR WHO I THINK YOUR ARE IM SURE THATS THE CASE
> *


you obviously dont know Himbone....he's not an E-thug, he just calls it like he see's it. And his 64 can tare some shit up


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

GET OFF HIS DICK ALLREADY THAT QUOTES OLD QUIT TRYING TO STIR UP OLD DRAMA I KNOW THAT IMPALA WE ALL SEEN IT BY NOW SAME SHIT DIFFERRENT SMELL RON BUILT THE CAR SO WHAT YOU THINK YOU KNOW HOW THEY DO ITS NO SUPRISE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Nov 3 2007, 01:04 PM~9146570
> *GET OFF HIS DICK ALLREADY THAT QUOTES OLD QUIT TRYING TO STIR UP OLD DRAMA I KNOW THAT IMPALA WE ALL SEEN IT BY NOW SAME SHIT DIFFERRENT SMELL RON BUILT THE CAR SO WHAT YOU THINK YOU KNOW HOW THEY DO ITS NO SUPRISE
> *



damn bro for you talking about respect you sure didnt give any to the homie twotonz. he wasnt saying it in a disrespectful way.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Nov 3 2007, 12:04 PM~9146570
> *GET OFF HIS DICK ALLREADY THAT QUOTES OLD QUIT TRYING TO STIR UP OLD DRAMA I KNOW THAT IMPALA WE ALL SEEN IT BY NOW SAME SHIT DIFFERRENT SMELL RON BUILT THE CAR SO WHAT YOU THINK YOU KNOW HOW THEY DO ITS NO SUPRISE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
for the record it was a new quote for me, im not on himbones dick, im not starting old drama, and im not an E-thug. I was just stating a fact and by the looks of it you took it up the ass


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP................ :biggrin:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

FRESNO IN THIS BITCH


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats up big dog just passing by showwing everyone in frezno whats up LA aint got shit on da Valley Boyz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
whats up lmk wheres everyone at


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Oct 27 2007, 07:02 PM~9097439
> *Where are some fucking pics of what you've done?
> 
> You fucking suck!!!! I don't see anything but JUNK!!!!
> ...






RUN THAT ONE BY ME AGAIN


JUST GOT SOME G-FORCE HEADS AND GEARS .......GREAT SHIT RIGHT THERE


SURELY IF YOU USE THE ONE-TONS UP FRONT 


TEAM PRO HOPPER DOIN THE MOST 


OH YEAH ---PINKY BITCHES!!!---


WHATS UP ROB HOW WAS THE SHOW IN MIAMI HOW DID YOU DO 


PRO HOPPER I HAVE A 1992 CADDI .SEE IF I COULD GET A PRICE ON PARTS & LABOR .2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES & MINOR REINFORCING.THANK YOU



DO THE BIG DADDY POWER BALLS FIT IN THE REGULAR POWER BALL HOUSING?



WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PROHOPPER THEME SONG THAT WAS ON YOUR SITE, THAT SHIT WAS NICE



IM NOT A BUSINESS MAN, ITS A BUSINESS MAN


I AGREE GOT GREAT SERVICE WITH ARMIN...GOT MY ORDER IN 3 DAYS cool.gif CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE A TRIP TO BAKERSFEILD AND TAKE A LIL VISIT TO VAN NUYS TO SEE THE PLACE 


I WANNA SEE.... I LOVE LOOKING AT AIRCRAFT PARTS AND SET UPS

ECT. ECT. ECT. ECT. 

NOBODY USES ALL CAPS LOCKS HUH??? HERE'S A SAMPLE OF SOME OF THE POSTS SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW DO YOUR RESEARCH SIMP!!! AND BY THE WAY WHAT TOWN ARE YOU FROM?? YOU SEEM TO HAVE BEEN LEAVING THAT OUT OF ALL YOUR TOPICS HURRY UP SO I COULD PUT YOU ON BLAST YOU HATER!!


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 8 2007, 11:01 PM~9188169
> *whats up big dog just passing by showwing everyone in frezno whats up LA aint got shit on da Valley Boyz
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
> whats up lmk wheres everyone at
> *


YOU NO!!!! AYE VIC I WAS UP IN O.C THE OTHER DAY AT SOME PARTY SHIT WAS JUMPIN OUT THERE MY FIRST TIME GOING OUT THERE IT WAS I TRIP WE GOT TO HOOK UP NEXT TIME


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Nov 8 2007, 11:02 PM~9188174
> *RUN THAT ONE BY ME AGAIN
> JUST GOT SOME G-FORCE HEADS AND GEARS .......GREAT SHIT RIGHT THERE
> SURELY IF YOU USE THE ONE-TONS UP FRONT
> ...


 :uh: Why? :uh:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Nov 9 2007, 12:36 AM~9188743
> *YOU NO!!!! AYE VIC I WAS UP IN O.C THE OTHER DAY AT SOME PARTY SHIT WAS JUMPIN OUT THERE MY FIRST TIME GOING OUT THERE IT WAS I TRIP WE GOT TO HOOK UP NEXT TIME
> *


HELL YEAH U got the brew i got the spot


----------



## erniethisle (Oct 4, 2006)

Its gonna be a HOTT summer in 08....JUST DIPPIN in this bitch......aye dawg shaboo's ready!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 21 2007, 07:52 PM~8611321
> *x1000
> *



just look at my cutty vic lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 4 2007, 05:33 PM~9373658
> *just look at my cutty vic lol
> *


Whats up taco what does that mean WTF is a cutty :biggrin: 
charge ur shit already focker :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: hno:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the shit the real just dippin dose


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

the real just dippin


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :yessad:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:38 AM~10542092
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:
> *


*** boy i see you :twak: :burn: :burn:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:38 AM~10542092
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:
> *


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 30 2008, 11:44 AM~10542136
> *
> *


GO WASH SOME DISHES AT TAHOE JOE'S :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

you must not know who i am sucker but you will real soon :twak: :twak: :nono: :worship: :burn: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

lets see your work in flight


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

single pump 8 batteries


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

see us in orange cove buddie :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Sep 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8729520
> *THAT REAR END WAS ONLY POSTED FOR THE COIL OVER AND WISHBONE YOU HAVE TO POST THE BEFORE WE DIDNT CUT THIS CAR IT WAS DOOMED FROM THE GET YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND NOT EVERYONE IS WILLING TO BREAK BREAD LIKE THEY SHOULD THERES A LOT OF SHADY PEOPLE TRYING TO BUILD LOWS ON A THIGHT BUDGET YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET OUT HERE I CAN BUILD ANY CAR THAT MONEY CAN BUY HEY IM ALWAYS OPEN TO A CHALLENGE AS WELL
> *


THEN WHY POST PICS LIKE THAT'S YOUR TIGHT-END WORK? :uh:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------

